# Looking for some expert help with umbrellas and stands for speedlight 600



## bigfatdaddyo (Apr 28, 2013)

I just ordered 2 600ex-rt and the st-e3-RC, I want to get some portable light stands and umbrellas and/or light boxes and a backlight flash seems crazy to have to get another 600 for this, I have no idea what to get, I have a 5D3 and a 1Dx and am just starting to get into flash photography. I prefer not to buy twice, I would like it to be portable and durable and lightweight, any suggestions out there?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2013)

For a background flash get anything with an optical trigger in it, some of the Yougnuo and lots of Nikon flashes do. This is the easiest solution, you know the background power so can set it and forget it and any make optical enabled flash will work.

For the stands get these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/546705-REG/Manfrotto_420B_420B_Combi_Boom_Stand.html some might think they are overkill but they are just about perfect for speedlite use and booming is so much better than stands.

For modifiers, I like Westcott Apollos and Lastolite Ezyboxes, but there are much cheaper copies available now. Umbrellas are not as controllable as softboxes. 

As always budget plays a big roll, but the stands are a buy once use forever thing, even when you get bugger and smaller stands you will still use the 420B's.


----------



## bigfatdaddyo (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome, great advice, thank you.


----------

